# Rhubarb?



## yanks4carolyn (Apr 22, 2016)

I have noticed a lot of rhubarb recipes and some winning medals. I'm not sure I know what it is. I think it looks like celery but is dark pink. What does it taste like, veggie or fruit...sweet or bitter. I've never noticed it in the grocery store. I live in Mississippi and its little known. But of course, I would try wine, with a lil help from y'all.


----------



## cintipam (Apr 22, 2016)

Rhubarb is very tart. It is often mixed with strawberry to make a pie. I love Rhubarb, but one has to be careful to not overindulge as it is high in oxalic acid which I think can cause kidney problems. Most of the acid is in the leaf, but it recommended to cut the stalk off a good inch or so below the leaf. I have used some rhubarb in conjunction with other fruits like gooseberries, apples, etc, but never tried just rhubarb alone. I know several folks have tho and I'm sure several will offer fun recipes and tips for you. I'll be reading along too as i plan to put more rhubarb in next year and experiment with it more.

Pam in cinti


----------



## Fran365 (Jan 31, 2017)

HI Pam, I ended up here seeking info on rhubarb wine. One of my first tries at wine making was a rhubarb mead, and it was a disaster. I have 4 huge plants with enormous output so I'm going to have to find a good recipe. We have a bunch now, from last season , in the freezer. My failed recipe was from "joy of winemaking" and I thought I followed it precisely, but who knows. That apple/rhubarb sounds good. Fran


----------

